# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  ВОПРОСЫ ПО МОДЕЛИРОВАНИЮ

## IGOR_TS

1. СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, КАКОЙ ИЗ Р-51В (1:72) ЛУЧШЕ REVELL ИЛИ ACADEMY?

2. В КАКОЙ ЦВЕТ КРАСИЛСЯ ИНТЕРЬЕР И НИШИ BF-109Е ИЗ НОЧНЫХ ЭСКАДРИЛИЙ (САМ САМОЛЕТ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ЧЕРНЫЙ)?

3. КАКИМ ЛАКОМ ПОКРЫВАТЬ МОДЕЛИ САМОЛЕТОВ В 1:72 - МАТОВЫМ ИЛИ ПОЛУМАТОВЫМ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe

1. 1/72 P-51B  :arrow:  ACADEMY

----------


## Д.Срибный

> 3. КАКИМ ЛАКОМ ПОКРЫВАТЬ МОДЕЛИ САМОЛЕТОВ В 1:72 - МАТОВЫМ ИЛИ ПОЛУМАТОВЫМ?


Зависит от модели, но, скорее всего - полуматовым (сатин). Матовый в 72-м, пожалуй будет смотреться слишком "шершавым".

З.Ы. Просьба - не злоупотребляйте прописным шрифтом.

----------


## unclebu

Случайно увидел на модельном ресурсе karopka.ru рисунок ЯБП изделие 244Н(РН-24) и хотел сказать моделистам пару слов по этому поводу. 

Дело в том, что 244Н и РН-24 – это два разных изделия. Они действительно были первыми изделиями для ФА и поступили одно за другим. Так вот пропорции на рисунке представленном ниже очень похожи на РН-24, она выглядела менее «пузатой» чем 244Н. И обтекатель в носу бомбы у 244Н более длинный и заостренный на конце.

https://karopka.ru/community/user/9176/?MODEL=445662



В профиль у 244Н были более плавные обводы как это видно здесь
https://karopka.ru/community/user/9176/?MODEL=445662




И особенно хорошо видно вот на этом фото
В Краеведческом музее открылась выставка " Ядерный щит России" | Официальный сайт Министерства культуры Челябинской области


Известную ИАБ-500 лепили по аэродинамике именно с 244Н.

https://www.16va.be/page_iab500_eng.html


А РН-24 по внешнему виду больше напоминала РН-28.

----------


## OKA

> Первый самолет-амфибия Бе-200 поставлен в морскую авиацию | AviaPressPhoto


Ждёмс ответа от "Звезды", у них на боксарте пока только ЧС :

https://karopka.ru/forum/messages/fo...message1418734


 Новая "Звезда" - актуальна, как всегда! ©

----------


## Fencer

> Ждёмс ответа от "Звезды", у них на боксарте пока только ЧС :
> 
> https://karopka.ru/forum/messages/fo...message1418734
> 
> 
>  Новая "Звезда" - актуальна, как всегда! ©


Так поставлен именно Бе-200ЧС.

----------


## OKA

> Так поставлен именно Бе-200ЧС.


Имелись в виду новая, военная окраска, дэка, и моднейший боксарт, например))

----------


## Fencer

> Ждёмс ответа от "Звезды", у них на боксарте пока только ЧС :
> https://karopka.ru/forum/messages/fo...message1418734


http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_82397.html

----------


## OKA

> Так поставлен именно Бе-200ЧС.


Попалась моделька в цепкие лапы)) 

Боксарт как в каталогах и на сайтах, но! 

Есть отличный моднейший цветной вкладыш с окраской б/н 20 МА ВМФ, и дэка на него)) 

Очень хорошо!

П. С. Прототип и его экипаж погибли.
... 

Вечная память!

----------

